# Hack journeymen



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Got me layed-off.

I was working with a different JW since I have been on this site and life was great untill this gay came back from a few days off. Foreman asked me to work with him and I politely declined explaining that his craftsmanship is very poor. So the next day me and the JW I declined to work got pink slips. (fwiw the foreman is a traveler and doesn't know this guys history. 

Ive worked with this guy on other jobsites and half of the work he does is so bad that someone has to come behind him and fix it. The only way this guy got his JW ticket is because his dad is the one that gives the test at the hall....

Hows your week going?:thumbup:


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

From a management stand point you can't have employees that won't work together.

Are you a JW or apprentice?


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Bad Electrician said:


> From a management stand point you can't have employees that won't work together.
> 
> Are you a JW or apprentice?


Apprentice.


----------



## LouieCO (Jul 13, 2014)

that sucks


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

I say "good for you!!", for holding your ground morally and ethically. As long as you say it in a polite and respectful way, you do have a valid standpoint. Dont let bad company corrupt your character.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You're always getting fired and blaming it on someone else. You're the same guy who got smoked after walking through the caution tape. Then you said the safety guy had a bounty on your head.

Grow up.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

99cents said:


> You're always getting fired and blaming it on someone else. You're the same guy who got smoked after walking through the caution tape. Then you said the safety guy had a bounty on your head.
> 
> Grow up.


:thumbsup:I FORGOT THAT

If you keep doing the same thing over and over (bucking management) and you get the same results maybe you need to take a look in the mirror. 

I do think from a owners, supers or foreman's stand point if you were a good, upstanding worker no way you would get laid off. There might be more to this story?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Ozzy1990 said:


> Got me layed-off.


You whine a lot.

I suspect you whine a lot on the job.

Your mouth got your laid off. Consider shutting it until you become a journeyman, or get used to being treated like someone who whines a lot.


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Bad Electrician said:


> :thumbsup:I FORGOT THAT
> 
> If you keep doing the same thing over and over (bucking management) and you get the same results maybe you need to take a look in the mirror.
> 
> I do think from a owners, supers or foreman's stand point if you were a good, upstanding worker no way you would get laid off. There might be more to this story?


>forgot that, just say you clicked on my profile and read previous 
threads.

But I really wish there was more to the story, its cut and dry as possible and you guys are some real *****.:thumbsup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Ozzy1990 said:


> >forgot that, just say you clicked on my profile and read previous
> threads.
> 
> But I really wish there was more to the story, its cut and dry as possible and you guys are some real *****.:thumbsup:


I checked your profile to make sure you were the same guy who had a hissy fit after the caution tape incident. 

Not much left to say.

We're not getting into a pi$$ing contest here.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Ozzy1990 said:


> >forgot that, just say you clicked on my profile and read previous
> threads.
> 
> But I really wish there was more to the story,* its cut and dry as possible and you guys are some real ****.:thumbsup:*


And there in lies your problem. Never met a guy that got laid off or fired for something that was his fault.

If a job is ongoing good people seldom to never get laid off.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

When I was an apprentice, I worked with whomever I was assigned to work with and never said a word.
I felt like it a few times but bit my tongue.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

sounds like you were a PIA, and they were looking for a reason to get rid of you and him. they found em. bada bing, bada boom see ya


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

WhitehouseRT said:


> I say "good for you!!", for holding your ground morally and ethically. As long as you say it in a polite and respectful way, you do have a valid standpoint. Dont let bad company corrupt your character.


Where do you think he should work now, a church?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

3xdad said:


> Where do you think he should work now, a church?


Well, if God fires you, you know where you're going :laughing:

Kind of gives the word "fired" an entirely different meaning...


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

If you're looking for sympathy, you're not going to find it here. :no:

About 2 years ago all our apprentices were called to a special meeting because there was a lot of apprentice complaints about what shift/plant/journeyman they were working with, classes they had to take, OT, etc. They were informed that all apprentices were NUBs (Non-Useful Bodies) and were told to "know your role, and shut your hole". :laughing: Whining doesn't really get you anywhere but on someone's sh!t list.

If you know enough not to do hack work - don't do hack work! Just because you're working with someone who will accept it does not mean you need to lower your standards. Also, you can learn something from just about everyone, even if it is what _not_ to do.

And _if_ what you say is true (his dad skewed the test results so he'd pass) you might want to be careful who you're pissing off, or your test results may also be altered, but in the opposite direction...


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

eejack said:


> You whine a lot.
> 
> I suspect you whine a lot on the job.
> 
> Your mouth got your laid off. Consider shutting it until you become a journeyman, or get used to being treated like someone who whines a lot.



(Consider shutting it until you become a journeyman, or get used to being treated like someone who whines a lot) , then you can whine all you want .:whistling2: 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'm suspicious of everything on the internet, but if this is legitimate and taken at face value, my response is:

Good for you for standing up for your beliefs, that's all a man has is his values. But at the same time I also would've chit-canned you because a coworkers performance is not your concern unless you're getting blamed for it or have been made responsible for it, and neither of those was true.

That said, if this isn't bullchit and you sincerely did get fired from two jobs you need to take a long hard look in the mirror or odds are you'll find yourself complaining about being fired a third time.


----------

